# ink cartridge not recognised after refilling



## manishjha18 (Nov 11, 2010)

*i51.tinypic.com/2w4bvp4.png

*i51.tinypic.com/2w4bvp4.png

printer--canon ip1900..is there anyway to do away with this.original oem ink is costing me more than printer-rs 850 for black,1250 for colour cartridge.while mine printer costs rs 1700.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 11, 2010)

Its is the first time you refilled that cartridge? If so, then you must reset the cartridge.

HP printers retain "memory" of the last two or three cartridges you use so that you won't refill it. Even if you refill, it identifies it from its memory and gives such error messages to coax you into buying a new original cartridge.

Anyways, resetting is easy and 5 minutes job. Google for it.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 26, 2011)

The exact same thing happened to me when refilling canon catridges.Colour catridge wasnt even detected and the black one didnt work even though it was detected.Finally I ended up buying new set of catridges.


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 26, 2011)

its a sad way of making you buy a new cartridge...me trying a different thing though....when my cartridge ink level falls a bit low (lvl 3/5), ill get it refilled (shop is real close to my home)..and see if it still says recognizes it...


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 28, 2011)

i have HP Print Scan Copy (all in one printer) i used it for printing for 1year after its ink finished. i tried to re-fill it from the local computer shop but it din't work. now i use only the SCAN option of my ALL IN ONE machine coz the origianl ink price is very high.....i don't want to spend so much money in buying ink cartridge. instead i usually take printout from professional studios.


----------



## aswin1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Refilled cartridges wont work with canon 1900 series. I had to buy new cartriges.


----------

